# First Black Bear



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is my Black Bear that i shot with my bow at 16 yds. 6' 2'' from nose to tail and dressed out at 250. Should make a very nice rug


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice looking bear.That must be a blast when they get that close.


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

dang I'm bummed I didn't make it bear hunting this year. Next year for sure! nice bear man. what area was it shot?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats again Pat!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if thats in minn  not allowed to use containers to hold bait :wink: nice bear and photos


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking bear. Congrats.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

great bear and congrats....

That skull looks like it could be close to 18"....get it measured because 18" (i think) is all you need for the record books with a bow. Either way a great bear.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Great lookin bear Pat! Nice work. :beer:


----------

